# Ignition question



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Is a coil ballast resistor needed on an 8n with a 12 volt conversion using the original generator and a 12 volt coil?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you completed this conversion? I'd be interested in how that 6 volt generator can keep a 12 volt battery charged? I suspect if you want the tractor to look original, you could get the generator rewound, or get a look a like that is 12 volts. Otherwise you could get yourself an 12 volt alternator. I've converted one of my 8n's to 12 volts and I by-passed the resistor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can use a 12v coil,with internal resistor.
The resistor is meant to keep the points from burning.


----------

